# b13 fender question



## RainBow (Jun 4, 2003)

I found lots of aftermaket fender for the b14 but not much of the b13, wanted some fend like the d1 or F1 fender for my b13, i was wonedering how differences is the b13 fender to the b14 fender. I'm also you people in here see if you guys see any company make aftermaket b13 fender if do please let me know, because if i can't find any then i guess i have to buy some b14 fender on my b13 and custom it to fit it, but not sure yet how difference are them apart. So asking for your people opinon and what you guys say about it.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I beleave you asked this question once before. No the b14 will not work on the b13


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

Does anyone know if there is a need to remove the front bumper to remove the fender (B13 4 door) . I removed all the visible screws, few by the side light and on the front door side and above the wheel, however fender did not come out.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^well, the bumper screws onto the fender as well....


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

Any quick idea on how hard it is to take out the front bumper then. Hayens manual did not tell in much details.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

schauhan said:


> Any quick idea on how hard it is to take out the front bumper then. Hayens manual did not tell in much details.



umm, well not sure on a b13(even tho ive taken them off) i just dont remember, but on a b14, its only got 4 screws...one on each fender and then 2 on the front behind the grille/headlights.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> umm, well not sure on a b13(even tho ive taken them off) i just dont remember, but on a b14, its only got 4 screws...one on each fender and then 2 on the front behind the grille/headlights.



If I can get enough people together, I can get carbon fiber fenders made. Don't need a lot of people, just the demand for them.


----------

